# Duo Temp Pro



## robsolway (May 7, 2018)

So 18 months after buying my Duo Temp Pro isn't producing enough pressure to extract coffee or froth milk.

Any advice?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

robsolway said:


> So 18 months after buying my Duo Temp Pro isn't producing enough pressure to extract coffee or froth milk.
> 
> Any advice?


Blocked steam tip maybe? Has it been descaled at all? How does the dial switch feel to operate? Does is move freely between brew and steam positions?

If you're delivering water for your shot ok still then I'd guess the pump would be ok.


----------

